# ferrari museum modena



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

I'm off to Itally and am staying just under 2hrs from the ferrari museum in modena. Has anyone been is it worth it as it will prob take a day out of a 7 day holiday. I've seen mixed reviews on other holiday sites.


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

The Galleria is well worth a visit. If you're staying near Milan you'd be better going to the Alfa Romeo museum at the Arese plant - you need to write to Alfa Romeo to get entry though, incredible collection of cars though


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Yes was there last year had a look through the gates of the factory and sneak peak of the track, some great stuff to see in museum , also not far from Lambo factory or Pigani if you e mail them direct you may get into the factory, also the Lambo Collection. look on trip adviser there is some pics and info also great stop for a pizza with the workers from the factory at lunch time. I had a great time


----------



## SKY (Sep 25, 2011)

Also the Ducati factory is close by in Bologna.


----------



## A210 AMG (Nov 8, 2008)

I went


Dad took us on a pretty big detour while on Holiday to see the Lamborghini factory as I was mad on them as a kid.

Trouble is it was August and not known to us the whole of Italy seems to shut down in August 

I've a picture at the gates somewhere


----------



## Schnorbitz (Aug 18, 2007)

As above, well worth a visit. I've been a couple of times (I'm lucky that I live in Italy) and they do change the layout regularly so there are new things to see. It's not big but it's high quality. I would like to try the Ducati museum too sometime. Plenty of motoring heritage in Emilia-Romagna, they promote that part of it as 'Motor Valley'. Race tracks at Misano and San Marino (really it's nearer Bologna), check their sites for events. Detour via Tavullia towards Rimini if you are a Rossi fan and nearby Cattolica if you want to pay respects to Simoncelli.


----------



## Schnorbitz (Aug 18, 2007)

http://www.motorvalley.com/museums-and-collections-2.html

Here you go. Lamborghini museum looks nice, must go one day! Can't match that feeling of race-bred heritage that Ferrari has though. Cars as mechanical art.


----------



## po-low (May 24, 2009)

Went a few years back, had a good time. A fair bit to see there.

Unfortunately as someone also mentioned above i was there in August/September and the Lambo factory/museum which i also wanted to go to, was closed.
Lamborghini allow a tour of the floor where the current model is being made if i recall, costs about £50-ish.
Will give that a go next time.


----------



## pi quattro (May 6, 2011)

I went too in January in the snow, fabulous! Would definitely recommend it. Went to see Lamborghini too. Not as commercialised as Ferrari but still worth a visit for any petrol head!


----------



## JASON221 (Sep 25, 2011)

Agree with above


----------



## singlespeed (Sep 12, 2007)

I've just noticed this thread.

A few years back, we went to Bologna for a mates stag do. As a day out, we had arranged a tour through MotorStars. Having worked in the factories and knowing staff, the tour guide gave a lot of information, where a standard walk round tour by yourself would have been 'oh, that's nice', we got the full inside story of why it was nice and what had changed durring development.....

Ducatti museum and factory tour of the production line for engine build, then onto a fully built and tested bike
Pagani visitors center and look around the factory, where they do the carbon layups etc
Ferrari museum and lunch
Lamborghini museum and factory tour. We even sat in a customers car which had just come back from a road test 

http://www.motorstars.org/index.htm


----------

